# Stopped up washing machine drain



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

The drain from my washing machine is stopped up and causing water to flow out from under the baseboards when the water drains from the machine. I'm sure it's stopped up with dog hair!

I'm about to treat it with Drano. I'm sure this is bad for the septic tank, but water flowing out on my floors is bad for my house!

Hubby is going to try and find his snake (hasn't used it in eight years) if the Drano doesn't work.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

why don't you use a drain 'snake' thingy to go from the drain hose as far down as it can go.....at my house I can pull out the drain hose and access the pipe that goes down the inside of the wall....draino seems drastic...might be necessary but you are right it is not good for the septic


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

If you have plastic pipes can you use drano in them..?? How about the vinegar and baking soda treatment but I would first go with the snake..thingy..It wouldn't happen to be frozen..would it ?? OH..you are in Mississippi ?? So it doesn't "really" get cold there does it ?? (spoken like a true northerner)..That is why have my spare wringer washer ready and waiting for emergencies.. Good Luck..


----------



## mountainlaurel (Mar 5, 2010)

don't recommend Draino, Snaking it is the best way. You can rent them from Lowes if yours doesn't work.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Our snake works, just don't know where it is! Haven't seen it in almost eight years, but I suspect it's stored in the barn.

Lowe's is 30 miles away.

Bottle of Drano says it's safe for plastic pipes, but I don't want to mess up the septic tank. Think I'll try the vinegar and baking soda trick first (thanks for reminding me about that Helena).

LOL...we got down to 23 last night and have already had snow twice. It does get cold enough here in NW Mississippi to freeze pipes and I've had the pipes to the kitchen sink freeze in the past, but no frozen pipes so far this year. 

Guess if the vinegar/baking soda doesn't work hubby will be spending his day off Tuesday looking for the snake.


----------



## SilverVista (Jan 12, 2005)

ACK! Draino may say it's safe for your plastic pipes, BUT that safety ends if it doesn't break up the clog. Draino is mostly lye. If you end up having to put a snake in and out, and inevitably splatter some of the Draino-laden liquid on anything, it can easily burn spots and holes on things-- clothes, floor finishing --- especially your skin! Be sure to wear eye protection. Anybody who has ever made soap will agree with me.

Please try anything else you can think of before adding lye to the situation.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> It does get cold enough here in NW Mississippi to freeze pipes and I've had the pipes to the kitchen sink freeze in the past, but no frozen pipes so far this year.


Are you sure the drain isn't frozen?


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Yup, 100 percent sure.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

I think your other thread you are determining your plumbing is coming apart - leak or crack in the pipe behind the wall.

For folks following this thread and a blockage....

Hair I'd try to snake out first.

Save the Drano for when the snake doesn work.

Lot safer to go in that order.

Now, you got drano coming out onto the floor too.

Be real careful mixxing chemicals in the drain - some of them put out a gas that settles in low places, and you die from lack of oxygen. Not a good thing.

--->Paul


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

If you cannot locate the auger buy one of these
http://www.amazon.com/Cobra-Products-331-Cleaning-Attachment/dp/B000KKRQUM


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Yep, from my other thread I've pretty much decided this is a far bigger problem than a clogged drain. 

Sigh...


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Now you know where all your missing socks ended up......
Actually it does sound like the line is leaking somewhere because a clogged line would make the water come back out of the drain not from under baseboards.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

One shot of Draino or some other brand won't hurt your septic tank. Say you put in 5 gallons of Draino water into a 500 gallon tank. 1/100 ratio.

I suspect something else is wrong. If you fill up sinks and bathtubs (as least a couple of inches) do they drain fast? Do your commodes flush fast?

Assuming your septic tank isn't t-totally full, it just sounds to me like there is a clog somewhere before the entry into your septic tank. Not totally blocked. Normal waste water can flow by. When it gets a lot of water at a time, such as the two fill/spin cycles of a washing machine, it backs up.

When a septic tank is installed the entry point should be above the level of the exit point. I have found one case where they put the tank in backwards.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It also occurred to me in the night that if it's PVC pipe, and whoever installed it wasn't using the right type of glue or using it correctly, that the joints may have come apart.

Unless the two of you enjoy working on this kind of problem, call a plumber.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Years ago my washer quit draining. Hubby took the drain hose off and squeezed it all along it's length. He could feel where the stoppage was. He bent a tiny hook into a wire hanger and fished it up there and hooked the offending lump. It was a tiny child's sock.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I've not seen it done, but understand most up-to-date plumbers now have a lens on the end of a wire they can snake down into the system for inspection. I don't think it would detect a loose joint though - which might well be your problem.

When I was looking for a late model mobilehome I went through about a dozen trade-ins. Most had substantial floor damage around the washer area from leaky hose connections.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Some types of washing powders will build up over time. Might be a good time to re route the drain to someplace besides the septic tank. Lot sof good water going to waste.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> It also occurred to me in the night that if it's PVC pipe, and whoever installed it wasn't using the right type of glue or using it correctly, that the joints may have come apart.
> 
> Unless the two of you enjoy working on this kind of problem, call a plumber.


This is what we suspect Alice...the joints have come apart.

Don't use washing powders. Hate the stuff.

Everything else in the house drains just fine, although I've been wondering about the septic tank. It's been eight years...think it needs to be pumped?


----------



## Gianni (Dec 9, 2009)

I agree with the other thread on a nylon over the drain hose of the washer. Are you sure that the washing machine is not leaking out the bottom?
Failure to glue the pvc pipe in solidly will still result in standing water in the trap but you should be able to see an offset in the drain with a mirror if it is out of the joint. I would cut a hole saving the piece of sheetrock and examine it. If you wall is painted it should be an easy repair to put the piece back, texture and paint it.
If you are in the place for 8 years with shedding dogs I would plan on pumping it in the next 3-4 months. Septic tank problems are usually apparent with the toilet draining in to the tub, not with just one drain running slow.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

On pumping...... how long have you been in the house, and do you avoid flushing paper and feminine hygiene products?

Edited to add: I forgot about the dogs. Yes, it needs pumped.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Ravenlost said:


> This is what we suspect Alice...the joints have come apart.
> 
> Don't use washing powders. Hate the stuff.
> 
> Everything else in the house drains just fine, although I've been wondering about the septic tank. It's been eight years...think it needs to be pumped?


Sorry I used the word powder. It is worse than the liquid but even liquid soap will build up.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

pancho, I'm pretty sure it's mostly dog hair as we've had it clog our washing machine drain before. Laundry detergent probably helps it all stick together.

Gianni, we're 100 percent sure the washing machine isn't leaking. The wall is painted (freshly painted, but I have extra paint) and I'm not worried about having a patched wall behind the washing machine. 

We'll have been in this house eight years this coming March. Just the two of us live here, only have company a few days a year. No feminine products used here (except maybe when company is here), tissue is flushed. Dogs are not bathed in the house...they are bathed in a tub outside if needed, but usually just take their own baths in the pond. The only time dog hair gets in our plumbing is when I wash slipcovers, dog bedding and our bed covers...which is weekly!

Hubby's project tomorrow will be to either cut a hole in the wall or call the plumber!


----------

